# Homemade Slime



## cmzaha (Mar 19, 2018)

I did not want to post this on the other forum, but I am still going to put it out there. My granddaughter makes lots and lots of slime and loves playing with it. She came over today and I saw her hands, not good. Three of her fingers are broken out solid with, most likely, contact dermatitis /eczema the same as mine do. Her mom and dad are sure it is the slime, and these have no scents added. Poor baby told me her hands even hurt in water, yes, I know how that is.


----------



## artemis (Mar 19, 2018)

I have read that the Borax based slimes are rough on the hands if they are used a lot. Crayola, I think, has a safer one? I'll have to see if I can find the link in my email...

ETA: The Crayola one was more for slime kits you could buy. This one, though, has a recipe without Borax. Of course I don't know what your granddaughter was using, or what she's sensitive too.  https://www.romper.com/p/how-to-make-homemade-slime-thats-safe-for-even-the-tiniest-hands-48019


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 19, 2018)

artemis said:


> I have read that the Borax based slimes are rough on the hands if they are used a lot. Crayola, I think, has a safer one? I'll have to see if I can find the link in my email...
> 
> ETA: The Crayola one was more for slime kits you could buy. This one, though, has a recipe without Borax. Of course I don't know what your granddaughter was using, or what she's sensitive too.  https://www.romper.com/p/how-to-make-homemade-slime-thats-safe-for-even-the-tiniest-hands-48019


She makes the one with no borax, we are thinking it is the glue. It is hard when you cannot nail down the culprit. Her poor fingers are a mess. Thankyou for the link, I am going there now to read it


----------



## artemis (Mar 19, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> She makes the one with no borax, we are thinking it is the glue. It is hard when you cannot nail down the culprit. Her poor fingers are a mess. Thankyou for the link, I am going there now to read it


Pax (4th grader) was just telling me that a friend told him about a recipe that involves dish soap and corn starch. I haven't seen that one yet. I'd hate for her to have to give up a fun and creative hobby.

Ooh! Here's one with no borax and no glue!  http://www.dummies.com/crafts/make-slime-without-borax-glue/


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 19, 2018)

The shaving cream one smells nice too (just sayin') 

Apparently (according to the resident expert) the glue brand used has changed formula, and it is a lot more drying. And the clear glue is yellower now too. Plain poly vinyl acetate is a substitute (PVA glue). Personally I'm not fond of the idea of these glues in slime (and I'm not a fan of borax).

The shaving cream slime has a better chance of being kind to skin (it smells good, takes colour and can be made to make curious sound effects too). The oobleck "slime" is funny, and if you make it with food ingredients, it isn't harmful, although it's not the same texture so she might not like it.

Sorry to hear your granddaughters hands are so broken and sore. I hope her skin feels better soon.


----------



## lenarenee (Mar 19, 2018)

I didn't look at the above recipe, but we've done a dozen different "borax" free recipes which are actually NOT borax free...they just come from a different source like contact lens solution that contains borax and boric acid. (No one reads the labels)

We've seen a few kid whose hands are always in the slime who get irritations and  simply avoiding the slime helped within a couple of days.  If your granddaughter can't live without it maybe she'll be willing to wear some soaping gloves?

I must admit that I've never made a successful batch of slime by myself!


----------



## Saffron (Mar 20, 2018)

Was gonna suggest soaping/ latex gloves (if she's not allergic to latex) but Lenarenee beat me to it.


----------



## artemis (Mar 21, 2018)

This may be a rabbit trail... Pax was making slime today (snow day!) with body wash and talking about "since it's body wash, my hands will be so easy to clean!" It made me think: how clean are their hands while making it and later, while playing with it?   Is it possible that dirty hands in the slime can also contribute to the irritated hands?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 21, 2018)

artemis said:


> This may be a rabbit trail... Pax was making slime today (snow day!) with body wash and talking about "since it's body wash, my hands will be so easy to clean!" It made me think: how clean are their hands while making it and later, while playing with it?   Is it possible that dirty hands in the slime can also contribute to the irritated hands?


I am sure for some that could post a problem, the dirty hands, but my granddaughter, being raised with a mom and grandma that make soap is very diligent about washing her hands. In fact her moms immune system is so poor she has been taught to wash her hands regularly. Soap has never bothered her hands but who knows


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 21, 2018)

Could it be more about not rinsing off the traces of soap, glue or whatever that are left on the hands while and after a child plays with the slime? Even starting with clean hands, I'd think there would be something left on the skin after a slime play session. Maybe that's enough? Just guessing here. Although I loved my PlayDo and Silly Putty as a kid, that's been awhile, and  I don't know much about slime.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 21, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> Could it be more about not rinsing off the traces of soap, glue or whatever that are left on the hands while and after a child plays with the slime? Even starting with clean hands, I'd think there would be something left on the skin after a slime play session. Maybe that's enough? Just guessing here. Although I loved my PlayDo and Silly Putty as a kid, that's been awhile, and  I don't know much about slime.


It is certainly possible, plus the amount of time she plays with it, while making it and just playing with it


----------



## SudsanSoaps (Mar 21, 2018)

If hers was made with dish soap I could see where it’d be a problem. At least for me dish soap will tear my hands up extremely quick. Washing dishes for 10 minutes sometimes feels like it take 10 days to recover from.


----------



## SOAPPER (Jul 31, 2019)

I think you should ask her to create slimes without borax. Borax is a very harmful product and should not be used by kids. Even my daughter is addicted to slimes. And just to be sure that she is safe I daily before leaving for office make her a slime with her sitting beside me. And I always make sure to create slimes without using borax, there are a lot of recipes to make slime without harmful substances. Here is a link to help you out in creating different types of slimes. 

http://howtomakeslime.in/

Hopefully, it will be of help to you.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 31, 2019)

SOAPPER said:


> I think you should ask her to create slimes without borax. Borax is a very harmful product and should not be used by kids. Even my daughter is addicted to slimes. And just to be sure that she is safe I daily before leaving for office make her a slime with her sitting beside me. And I always make sure to create slimes without using borax, there are a lot of recipes to make slime without harmful substances. Here is a link to help you out in creating different types of slimes.
> 
> http://howtomakeslime.in/
> 
> Hopefully, it will be of help to you.


Hello and welcome!!  This post is over a year old.   Please stop by the introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 31, 2019)

SOAPPER said:


> I think you should ask her to create slimes without borax. Borax is a very harmful product and should not be used by kids. Even my daughter is addicted to slimes. And just to be sure that she is safe I daily before leaving for office make her a slime with her sitting beside me. And I always make sure to create slimes without using borax, there are a lot of recipes to make slime without harmful substances. Here is a link to help you out in creating different types of slimes.
> 
> http://howtomakeslime.in/
> 
> Hopefully, it will be of help to you.


Old post but I did mention she made borax free slime. A year later the phase has passed and she is now into taking care of her chickens and fishing


----------

